# For the Star Wars fans - Jerry Miculek shoots Han Solo’s blaster



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 17, 2015)

This is pretty f'ing cool, and I think Jerry is an outstanding representative of the shootings sports.

If anything, make it to 3:45 and see the thing fire in slow motion!


----------

